# WOW



## Corso (Jul 16, 2013)

Man, not sure how I am going to deal with these ups and downs, I think my wiife is going crazy... obviously she is upset as we both are that we are going to get divorced, but to want a hug to get through it 1 minute and agreeing it's whats best, to being just down right nasty and psychotic the next, then ask to forgive her and be civil again WTF!!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

It seems to be part of the process. It's a roller-coaster ride for sure! Hang on tight.


----------



## pepsi1967 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think men and women deal with the issue differently and possibly the person who wanted the divorce or separation may experience the ups and downs worse than most....but the question is what to do so she doesn't drive you to drink? keep your distance as best you can. Like you said your upset about it too and frankly you need your space to process as well.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds like my STBX.


----------



## Corso (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah this is really hard, I think she actually has mental issues goiing on, she is so paranoid and is just making stuff up or thinking things are happening that aren't
She is digging into every word that someone says, I never seen anything like it, yesterday, she was saying she is not sure if this is what she wants and I honestly started doubting my own decision, but then she just gets nasty or throws jabs in that I could have did this or that. 

And it just solidifies my decision, I think she is getting more angry because I am not crying about it or retaliating when she gets nasty, she is so worried about what I tell people and wants me to say we are just growing apart and moving on, but it's ok for her to tell her friends everything because I will never see them.

I tried to explain. I have no problem stating that but don;t give me a reason to nasty things about you. I talked to a lawyer and she said not to move out, as hard as it is, to keep my cool and just stay there.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Corso said:


> Yeah this is really hard, I think she actually has mental issues goiing on, she is so paranoid and is just making stuff up or thinking things are happening that aren't
> She is digging into every word that someone says, I never seen anything like it, yesterday, she was saying she is not sure if this is what she wants and I honestly started doubting my own decision, but then she just gets nasty or throws jabs in that I could have did this or that.
> 
> And it just solidifies my decision, I think she is getting more angry because I am not crying about it or retaliating when she gets nasty, she is so worried about what I tell people and wants me to say we are just growing apart and moving on, but it's ok for her to tell her friends everything because I will never see them.
> ...


What's the real reason for the divorce?


----------



## Corso (Jul 16, 2013)

Basically this Conrad. I am done.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/99250-would-like-womans-perspective.html


----------

